# Kratzer im Lack - Cube AMS Comp 2011



## heidelberger_ci (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

sorry, hab gleich mal ne längere Frage.

habe seit Mai ein Cube AMS Comp Modell 2011 aus 7005er Alu und die Oberfläche ist mehrschichtig nasslack-versiegelt.

Bin eigentlich auch sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike. Nun habe ich aber gesehen, dass sowohl am Steuerrohr als auch an der Schweissnaht am Vorderrohr, sowie im Bereich der Schweissnaht Oberrohr/Sitzstrebe Kratzer (statt weiß leicht gelblich) aufgetreten sind. 

Natürlich ist ein Bike ein sportlicher Gebrauchsgegenstand und Kratzer kommen irgendwann in den Lack. Bitte haltet mich nicht für pingelig, allerdings ist es so, dass der Grund dieser Kratzer kein Sturz, Steinschlag oder sonstiges Extreme zur Folge hatte, sondern durch die Reibung der Kabelschläuche (die eigentlich weiches Material sind) der Bremse und Schaltung entstanden ist. 

Ich finde es schade, dass bei einem teuren Bike sowas nach kurzer Zeit passiert. 

Ist das normal wenn das Bike mehrschichtig nasslack-versiegelt ist? 
Wie sieht das mit der Rostanfälligkeit des Alurahmens dann aus wenn der Lack dünner wird?
Habt ihr gleiche Erfahrungen? 
Was kann ich da tun?

Habe mal ein paar Fotos angehängt was ich genau meine. 

würde mich über Antwort und Hilfe freuen.
gruss
chris


----------



## Exekuhtot (20. Juli 2011)

Denk doch nochmal scharf nach woran das wohl liegen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OlHuett (20. Juli 2011)

heidelberger_ci schrieb:


> Ist das normal wenn das Bike mehrschichtig nasslack-versiegelt ist?


Ja, auch bei einer eloxierten Oberfläche kann das vorkommen, das die Kabelummantelung/Bremsleitung die Oberfläche durch Reibung beschädigt.


heidelberger_ci schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit der Rostanfälligkeit des Alurahmens dann aus wenn der Lack dünner wird?


Du hast Glück, Aluminium rostet nicht, es oxidiert. 


heidelberger_ci schrieb:


> Habt ihr gleiche Erfahrungen?


Ja, ist ein Anfängerfehler --> und wenn man es früh genug bemerkt das die Oberfläche angegriffen ist/wird (see next)


heidelberger_ci schrieb:


> Was kann ich da tun?


Mit einer Steinschlagschutzfolie z.B. 3M Steinschlagschutzfolie
die in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen oder potientell gefährdeten Stellen (auch am Unterrohr) abkleben.


----------



## othu (20. Juli 2011)

das ist immer so, teils sogar mit richtig tiefem anrieb im alu (das kommt wenn der lack weggescheurt ist...). hilft nur:

a) mit leben
b) rahmenschutzaufkleber
c) züge so verlegen, dass sie auch beim lenken, einfedern, etc. den rahmen nicht berühren
d) die vernichtung der welt planen (und durchführen nicht vergessen!)


----------



## heidelberger_ci (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 

erstmal danke für all eure Antworten. 

Ohje, dann kommt das doch von den schläuchen. hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so einen abrieb des lacks erzeugen können. 

Dann werde ich mir die von dir oliver empfohlenen schutzfolien mal besorgen. 

die kratzer sind ja nicht so schlimm da nur leicht oberflächlich, sehen aber nicht so schön halt aus. nachträglich kann man da nix mehr machen und drüber lackieren und dann die schutzfolie drauf, oder?

1000 Dank und Grüße
Chris


----------



## zett78 (20. Juli 2011)

heidelberger_ci schrieb:


> Ohje, dann kommt das doch von den schläuchen. hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so einen abrieb des lacks erzeugen können.




steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

heidelberger_ci schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir die von dir oliver empfohlenen schutzfolien mal besorgen.....drüber lackieren und dann die schutzfolie drauf, oder?


 Da bin ich aber froh, dass Du Dich nicht für Version 
d.) von othu vorgeshlagen entschieden hast...

Falls Du etwas Klarlack im Hause hast (vielleicht auch für's Auto) mach's drauf.
Falls nicht - ohne faxen die Schutzfolie drüber und gut.
Ist auch gar nicht teuer:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/a2609/scratch-guard-folie-transparent.html
oder such selbst was aus
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k51/rahmen-strebenschutz.html

Durch die Klebefläche kommt keine Luft mehr ran - ergo oxidiert auch nix mehr..
..und dann vergisst Du die Sache. Spätestens nach den richtigen Kratzern eines Umfallers/Sturzes...


----------



## othu (21. Juli 2011)

det ist ein Alurahmen, da oxidiert eh nichts, bzw. nur sehr kurz!
Die Oxidationsschicht von Alu schützt das Alu...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

othu schrieb:


> det ist ein Alurahmen, da oxidiert eh nichts, bzw. nur sehr kurz!
> Die Oxidationsschicht von Alu schützt das Alu...


 Ja, ja - aber wenn Klarlack ihm hilft den Albtraum zu vergessen....sonst sagte ich doch - Kleber rauf und fertig.....


----------



## S.D. (21. Juli 2011)

Einen matten Lack mit Klarlack auszubessern ist vielleicht nicht so dolle 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

S.D. schrieb:


> Einen matten Lack mit Klarlack auszubessern ist vielleicht nicht so dolle


 Matt? Dann sicher nicht. Bin von Klarlack (bei mir Acid, AMS) ausgegeangen. LTD ist wiederum anodized. So sah es mir nicht aus - daher bin ich von Klarlack ausgegangen...mein Fehler. 
Unter dem Aufkleber hätte es aber auch nicht geschadet  - nur unnütz halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarträuber (21. Juli 2011)

putzt Du noch oder fährst Du schon? am dreckigen, artgerecht gehaltenen  Radl fällt des doch garnet auf! und ständig das Gefrickel mit den scheiß Aufklebern an diesen unmöglichen, gerundeten Stellen...
die Scheuerstellen (blankes Alu!) fallen mir immer nur beim Radl putzen auf, also recht selten


----------



## CelticTiger (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Chris,

von Jagwire gibt es hier pfiffige Detaillösungen für dieses lästige Problem:





Einfach mal nach "Jagwire Rahmenschützer" googlen!

Grüße vom Niederrhein
                                                                             Oliver.


----------



## camembert (22. Juli 2011)

Und falls noch nicht geschehen, würde ich dir auch gleich noch einen Kettenstrebenschützer empfehlen. Das kann nämlich auch hässliche Macken geben, wie ich aus leidiger Erfahrung mitteilen kann:-(

Bin aber inzwischen versorgt und habe mir einen eigenen Kettenstrebenschutz machen lassen (www.zwosix.de).

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juli 2011)

camembert schrieb:


> Und falls noch nicht geschehen, würde ich dir auch gleich noch einen Kettenstrebenschützer empfehlen.


 Ja - genau. 

@spressarträuber - mach es so, aber lass Andere es anders machen. 
Ist ja nicht jeder so ´ne coole S** wie Du.
Ich pflege mein Pferdchen auch ganz gerne - o.k. ein biss´l  ist es schon, aber ich akzeptiere Dich - und Du uns...o.k.?


----------



## spessarträuber (22. Juli 2011)

ein Pferd braucht Pflege - keine Frage! aber beim Bike wollen wir's mal nicht zu genau nehmen

ok Spaß beiseite - nen Kettenstrebenschutz kann man sich recht einfach für umme selbst basteln, aus nem kaputten Schlauch und Kabelbindern. Sauber gewickelt besser als die meisten käuflich erwerblichen:





Die jagwire Tube Tops benutze ich auch an 2 Bikes, beim lackierten bleiben Scheuerstellen trotzdem nicht ganz aus. Wesentlich widerstandsfähiger ist die Anodisierte Oberfläche


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2011)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> ok Spaß beiseite - nen Kettenstrebenschutz kann man sich recht einfach für umme selbst basteln, aus nem kaputten Schlauch und Kabelbindern. Sauber gewickelt besser als die meisten käuflich erwerblichen...


 Sieht echt gut aus. Mittlerweile habe ich auch genug alte Schläuche.
Habe mir am Anfang diese Neoprenschützer geholt - 1 liegt noch Reserve.
Aber unter den Dingern sammelt sich auch der Sand - und dann scheurt es. Da finde ich Deine Lösung, vor Allem so sauber "gewickelt" bedeutend besser! Habe mir erst einmal mit schwarzen Panzerband unter dem Neopren beholfen - aber wenn das mal futsch ist - komme ich sicher auf Deine Lösung zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

..hab mir auch streben schutz aus schläuchen bebastelt . billig und funktionell ! 
gegen die scheuerstellen benutz ich so klebeplättchen - aber die lösen sich mit der zeit wieder  - vor allem , wenn man über schweissnähte kleben muss- also auch nicht das non plus ultra ...


----------

